# I want to buy 42 inch led tv under 45000



## ajayt (May 24, 2014)

help me to find 42 inch led tv with best picture quality and great sound, further it should have slim profile good looking, low power consumption and expected long service life... I don't need any technology gimmick except pure tv experience


----------



## mitraark (Jun 9, 2014)

I have the same query, can anyone suggest anything?

There is a LG and a Samsung model in this price range.


----------



## Minion (Jun 10, 2014)

LG 42LB5610 looks good.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 25, 2014)

Till 12 midnight avail a discount of 2k and get Samsung 40H5100 for only 46.4k, best deal one can find.
Even I am planning to order it.


----------

